# Bella has been spayed



## jac (Jul 27, 2013)

So after a long hard debate I opted for pre season, left it as long as possible before choosing to get her done at 8 months.

Dropped her off at vets at 830 yesterday, they kindly agreed for another pre op check on the same day for my piece of mind (her pre op the week before was all fine) and off she went. I cried as I drove home and waited desperately til 1pm so I could phone, the vets said was doing fine and i could pick her up at 4. I arrived early at 330pm and was expecting a sorry, sad, helpless, pathetic looking dog but instead she was rather perky. 

So yesterday was difficult trying to keep her calm quiet, we put the cone on and she seemed to settle. I was pleasantly surprised at how well she was doing until she cried in the night, not sure if it was the cone/crate combination making her frustrated or the pain... so bought a onesie. The vets said she won't need any more pain relief as she has had plenty. Today she has slept all day and not got out of her bed ... this is what I was expecting her to be like yesterday so now I'm worried that she getting worse rather than better. 

She has eaten and had a drink, she also had wee's and a poo .. I'm hoping she starts perking up soon. Postoperative check is on sat if she the same tomorrow I will ring vet.

Any similar experiences? Is this normal?


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

The adrenalin of seeing you and getting home as well as pain relief would have given her that extra boost last night. If you say she was restless in the night maybe that's why she is extra tired today and hopefully nothing more, my guess is by the end of the only lead walks time you will be pulling your hair out on how to keep her quiet. Get well soon Bella xxx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Have a speedy recovery little Bella. Don't worry mummy too much.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It is horrible and I absolutely know how you feel  but i promise she'll soon be feeling much better. She has pooped, peeed, eaten, drunk and is sleeping - perfect.
Honestly in a couple of days you'll be wishing she was sleepy and quiet


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Its horrible when they are not their usual happy selves isn't it?, I'm sure she will be fine and in a day or two you will be wondering how to stop her being so lively.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Poor Bella but she will be fine in a few days. Bailey was exactly the same and I was really worried. She had her operation on the Wednesday and by the weekend she was great although we still had a baby gro on her because she would not leave the wound alone.

It is a horrible time but at least that is it done now and she will get better every day.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I've got all this to come..... Wishing Bella a speedy recovery x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

If your vet said she had plenty of pain relief that was probably what had her seeming perkier yesterday than you'd expect. Now that it is worn off she knows to slow down and sleep to avoid the discomfort. It doesn't sound worriesome at all to me. Hope you feel better soon Bella Bella.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I actually stopped their pain meds even though I didn't want them to be in pain, she ran, jumped, and dashed as if nothing was wrong. The big thing was she would squeal if her surgery site was touched, she could have bumped it. Onesie is a must. Much easier to told onto her if you need comfortably. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

How is Bella today? hope she has had a good night.


----------



## jac (Jul 27, 2013)

Thank you everyone for all your messages and helpful reassuring advice.  I'm pleased to say we had a much better night last night, the onesie was making her too hot yesterday so went back to the dreaded cone overnight and no cries. She just ate half her brekkie this morning and has had wee's and poos, now having a chill out in her bed, another sleepy day for Bella and mummy


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She truly is beautiful. I'm glad to hear she is feeling better.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is adorable. I am glad she is doing better.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She's so cute glad to hear she is doing better! Her toy looks so new I guess she is not like wreck it Ralph


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely to see beautiful Bella :love-eyes:
Hope you are feeling a bit happier too.


----------

